# Anyone here go to CCTR, in Eminence Mo



## acudanut (Oct 10, 2013)

*Cctr*

Nobody here from Ks, Ia, Ne, Ok or Mo ?


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm going in June! Can't wait!


----------



## keystonefoxtrotters (Aug 18, 2012)

I have been there twice, and loved it.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I know people who have been, and who loved it. It would be over a 12 hour haul one-way for us to get there from home so I'm not sure how worth it would be. 

Really not a fan of the big-crowd camping setup (which is what I've been told it is), or general mayhem that accompanies a lot of people and horses, hotshots trying to out-cowboy each other or show off their speed-gaiting horses, etc.

Outside of the camping experience, what is the actual trail riding like?


----------

